# Low Voltage High Hats



## tmscoop (Mar 14, 2008)

For starters ,I am not an electician by trade ..I am a carpenter... That being said,I recently extended and renovated my kitchen in my home..I had all the appropiate inspections including the Underwriters and passed with no problems...Please dont lecture me " that wiring isn't a hobby"...My ? is do low votage high hats use the same amount of power as line voltage lamps of the same wattage?Thanks for your help


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tmscoop said:


> For starters ,I am not an electician by trade ..I am a carpenter... That being said,I recently extended and renovated my kitchen in my home..I had all the appropiate inspections including the Underwriters and passed with no problems...Please dont lecture me " that wiring isn't a hobby"...My ? is do low votage high hats use the same amount of power as line voltage lamps of the same wattage?Thanks for your help


You were inspected and underwriters?? did you read the??

I am sorry this is to easy ignore my post


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

tmscoop said:


> My ? is do low votage high hats use the same amount of power as line voltage lamps of the same wattage?


Yes. A watt is a watt.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Watt did you say?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Watts the problem with a carpenter doing electrical work? They do it around here all the time.


----------

